

Building an E-Commerce Startup to $1M in 12 Months - vijayjeyapalan
http://blog.clarity.fm/7-shortcuts-for-building-an-ecommerce-startup-to-1m/

======
karolisd
Besides candles, what are some other markets that are neglected by the tech
elite?

------
AhtiK
Site temporarily unavailable

~~~
shanellem
I was getting that too, but it looks like it's fixed now.

